# UCLA Producers Program Alternate List



## tjcraig7 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi,

I'm on the alternate list for the Producers Program @ UCLA.  I was wondering if anyone else is in the same boat or if anyone has heard anything yet.  

Thanks


----------



## Kalie14 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am on the wait list for the Producer's Program.  I haven't heard anything yet...and need to start making decisions regarding other schools soon.  Has anyone been accepted off the wait list?


----------



## jlee87 (May 5, 2009)

I was on the alternate list and I got an email from the program just a few days ago congratulating me on my acceptance into their program. So yes.


----------

